# Teddy The Dog Wants Your Answers Please Lol!



## merctoby (Jan 18, 2007)

hi all , 

teddy the dog , is our yorshire terrier our 4 year old , we are going to a few countries in europe , what is the responce for travelling in say a taxi bus tram train, ect,ect, 
we do not like leaving our dog on his own while we are about , and we have no car , just long shanks , lol! i thoought what might you all think have you had or seen any dislike,s to pet,s on private bus, ect, 
or shops ! had a good responce that in france , he saw a dog in the cafe with owner of course lol!!. at the table , 
but what about other countries ? :roll: .



denton.


----------



## HeatherChloe (Oct 18, 2009)

Well which countries are you going to?


----------



## Kev1 (Apr 4, 2011)

In the ski resorts on the free buses you see lots of people getting on and off with dogs.
Kev


----------

